# Maine Coon Kitten Dilemma !



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there

After months of deciding on a companion for my lovely 3yr old Flatcoated Retriever boy I came up with a cat, a Maine Coon! I almost had one of these 18yrs ago then got bought a siamese .

I have been to see a litter and have reserved a lovely little red boy (well he's very pale ginger really almost cream) the kittens all look healthy , are clean , the house is clean but Id say slightly underweight in my opinion, the breeder now has them on a dry kitten food. The kittens are just 8wks old and I think the breeder was wanting me to take the kitten with me on my last visit but i said id rather wait till he was a bit sturdier etc.... (I also had in mind I had seen on Maine Coon breeders sites they didnt usually let their kittens go till around 13wks)

I did querie this with the breeder who said that was just because some breeders like to vaccinate the kittens whilst with them but said I could do that. 
she hasnt mentioned papers at all and Im now suspecting they probably arent going to be registered ! (not a huge problem as only a pet for me)

Im now having reservations since this breeder is only a hobby breeder and doesnt seem to have much knowledge of the breed, I have seen both parents of the kittens and they are nice and look to be what I consider typical Maine coons although I am no expert! 

Im very annoyed at myself for not looking into this more before going to see a litter , I have left a deposit on this kitten and do want him but am thinking I should have gone to a proper breeder show person. 
Id also be interested to see if anyone can send me a picture of an 8wk old Maine coon so I can compare with what I have seen, I would have thought the kittens would have been a bit bigger


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Considering Maine Coons DO have health problems I would be wary of this breeder. I would expect a promise of HCM tested kittens with full vaccinations, aged 13 weeks, fully registered & happy & healthy to come home with you for £350/375. If she's asking a lot off you & not doing vaccs & letting them go early then you may need to reconsider.

8 week old Maine Coons wouldn't be very big at all. Have a look on Home Page & see what is available in your area & talk to breeders on there who will know (or should) alot about the breed to advise you. All breeders are hobby breeders but they should be looking out for the welfare of the kittens & the breed & to look out for the welfare of the breed they should know the breed standard & may even show cats in order to aim for it.

If you have pictures of mum, dad, aunt or kittens I would be happy to look at their type for you if that is a concern.


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi rupert12,

I can't comment on Maine Coons, as I only have experience with Norwegian Forest Cats. However, eight week old kittens aren't big at all. I wouldn't take a kitten less than 13 weeks old -- a few extra weeks with mum and siblings do wonders for their socialisation. The GCCF's Code of Ethics recommends all kittens are rehomed at at least 13 weeks and have their vaccinations. Your kitten's not going to be destined for the show bench, but you want to make sure you're getting a Maine Coon!

And seconded the point about HCM. Have the parents been tested, too?

Here're some pictures of Maine Coon kittens at various ages (including eight weeks) I found via Google. I can't comment on type, but should give you an idea: Maine Coon kitten pictures about their upbringing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi A Maine Coon will be great with your dog they love retreveing games 

I would be very carefull with this breeder though, if your not happy it may be best to walk away, very hard I know, but you might be in for alot of heartbreak. At the very least wait untill the kitten has had its vacinations & is a bit bigger so it can jump out of the way of your dog if it needs to.

The Maine Coon Cat club site is a good place to look for a kitten or maybe if you dont have anymore cats maybe you could get a neuter off a breeder or even a rescue cat the club has a rescue page to.

We a waiting for our Baby Paws he will be 11 weeks old on tuesday  for some reason I cant get his 8 week old picture here put here is a link to another post with some pics.

Good luck you will love the breed 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/78745-count-down-baby-paws-arrival.html


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I concur with what is said above. I am not a MC breeder but this person you have reserved the kitten off isn't a "hobby breeder" but a back yard breeder - probably breeding off cats on the non-active list - walk away is my advice. Visit one of the Maine Coon Club websites and look up some of the registered breeders.

It doesn't matter if you are not going to show your pet MC - he/she should still have his registration papers and pedigree and most importantly his vaccinations!


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Thanks very much for your replies and know you are all right in what you are saying! I wish id not gone to look at this litter now

Im just deciding what to say to the seller now, I realise i will lose my deposit but like you say, if I want a MC should be choosing from a reputable breeder. 

Any one know of anyone reputable in the Cheshire Area that may be having kittens in next few months ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

How about these little cuties. Maine Coon, They are all 7 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwww :001_tt1:I want one and i want one now!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Look on here!
Cheshire, Cumbria & Lancs
Also check out the Merseyside/Lancs area.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amin said:


> How about these little cuties. Maine Coon, They are all 7 1/2 weeks old.


they look so cute  i like the little guy in the last picture  though they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Those kittens are heart melting - we are gonna have to get a bigger house 

You could just tell the breeder you have had a change in circumstance & are no longer in a position to have a kitten, hope you didnt put to much of a depoit down x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea, Sorry if I,m Hijacking the thread a little here, but we picked the last one. There was about 20 cats there, All beautiful big cats. here's Mum to the litter.


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww! They are beautiful!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

North West

All the available kittens in the North West. All of those names in that list I have seen out & about at shows.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
I would like to recomend the breeder where I got my Ollie from. Her name is Nora and if you google Meadowmaines they ahve a website. She is in Preston and is such a wonderful,helpful and kind lady!

We first started seeing Ollie at just 4 weeks and had to wait until he was 13 weeks before taking him home. Nora has helped me with all sorts of things including helping prepare for my first shows etc. She was even willing to come round and help with his first bath!!!

I know she has a little at the moment of just gorgous brown tabby's and Pearl, my Ollie mum is having another litter very soon.

When Ollie came to us he was so well socialised and settled in within an hour!!!

PM me if you need some more info.
Allison

Maine coon mayhem at 6 wks on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

This was Ollie at 8 weeks, he's second from left with his brothers and sisters


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Group of Maine Coon Kittens on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Always listen to your doubts!! If you are not happy with this situation walk away now. It is better to lose a deposit than hundreds of £'s on a cat when it gets sick because it was from a dodgy breeder. I have a very good friend who has two litters due and I can vouch for this ladies cats,they are beautiful and very sociable kittens who you will get years of enjoyment out of. Please pm me if you want more details of the breeder.

Izzie


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Allison,

Thanks for youre reply and the links to those pictures, absolutely beautiful, from those pictures Id say those litters look definate Maine Coon and very typy, the litter ive seen although very lovely dont look like those, they are fluffy but dont have the wisps on the ears and the ears dont look as big 

Ill check out that website, I was really hoping for a red boy, but having looked at lots of pictures people have kindly posted on here quite fancy a silver mackerel now is it??? 
Wot colour is Ollie? he looks beautiful, is that blue ?

Also I would Love to go to a cat show to see all the M C, are there any coming up near me? Cheshire/Derbyshire border? can members of the public go in ??


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd just concur with what's already been said really. An 8 week old coonie should be quite chunky and already have a good muscle to him. Here's a pic of our Dexter at 8 weeks old..........










Ian F.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I absolutely love these kitties!!  Good luck in your search!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

rupert12 said:


> Hi Allison,
> 
> Thanks for youre reply and the links to those pictures, absolutely beautiful, from those pictures Id say those litters look definate Maine Coon and very typy, the litter ive seen although very lovely dont look like those, they are fluffy but dont have the wisps on the ears and the ears dont look as big
> 
> ...


Members of public are welcome from midday onwards usually.

Can you get to Wigan? There's one in Wigan in March. Otherwise there is one in Stafford next month & one in Preston in March after Wigan. After that the only one I can think of for you is the Manchester one (next to Trafford Centre) in May. The full list is here: http://www.gccfcats.org/shows.html or you may consider TICA who have a show in Leigh in March.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
Ollie is a Silver Classis Tabby, Nora has just had a little of red boys but they have all gone now! When Ollies mum has her next litter they should all be very similar to Ollie and his littermates as same dad.

There is another very good breeder here in Preston Pat from Coonaria. It's her stud boy who is Ollies dad "Kirkoonz Saracen of Coonaria" a HUGE 20lb boy!!!

I would definatly go to a cat show and full list can be found here in cat planet

Cat Planet - Show Diary

You'll see some stunning maine coons there! And get an idea as to how big they will grow!!lol


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for that! I can get to wigan or Stafford so will definately go and have a look! 

Can anyone recommend a good book on M C? I got one the other day but its not very good, just basic cat care and not many pics of maine coons in it!


Also what price should i be paying for a kitten?? Ive seen some advertised from £200 (this was price of litter i saw which now i realise why cheap) but ive seen one litter advertised for £650!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got a MC book & don't think it is very good. I suspect they are all similar as I tried with Birman books too & they were quite poor. 

I wouldn't pay more than £450 at the very highest. I would expect it be more £350 or £375 for a pet quality kitten. Though it depends on area & demand.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Paid £350 for Ollie and worth every penny!

Like you I had gone to see some kittens advertised on the net and they were registered but they were far too small etc. Luckily didn't leave a deposit but there was something wrong as they were tiny!!!
So glad now that I said no and then found Ollie who is one big chunk of love!!! About 10lb now at 8 months!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I can vouch for Norrie at beardwood maine coons but I dont think she has any kittens available at the moment.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Norrie's a lovely lady & has some fantastic cats.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive not met her in person just via email & a mutual friend who bred Milo (bless him) but Nories Oscar (bless him to) was Milo's dad. She has a wealth of knowledge & always helpful 

They are such fantastic cats


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm glad you're walking away from this kitten. Must be such a hard decision, but getting a healthy, happy and well-socialised kitten is something you can't put a price on. If you have any suspicions when seeing kittens, go with your gut instinct. The great thing about Pet Forums is there are people who can recommend tried and tested breeders to you.

My two's breeder has a beautiful cream silver tabby boy if I can persuade you to go for a Norwegian Forest! Sounds to me like your heart is set on a Maine Coon, though.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Look at this one too - all breeders GCCF and/or TICA

Kittenlist

(Also have you thought of re-homing? You would get an older MC, but often breeders have cats that for one reason or another need to be re-homed and because they know these cats very well you could get one to suit your circumstances)


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, i searched for 8week old MC kittens on google and i came up with this:


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Well I spent all day yesterday hunting around for a Maine Coon Kitten, seems most breeders do have kittens but most have already nbeen reserved from an early age
The ones ive found available have been either girls or brown tabbies, and I rearlly want a silver boy or red/white boy

It seems a lot of breeders are taking orders for kittens before they are born, now I wouldnt mind waiting but how do they know what colours they will have etc??? 

Another thing I have n oticed is a lot of breeders have the kittens neutered before they let them go, I can see why they do this as they obviously dont want every tom dick or harry breeding them, but I always thought if you had a kitten neutered too early it stumped their growth and they didnt get the true male characteristics ??

Im very excited now and want to thank everyone on here for their help and adviceV


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

HI Shannon Louise, 

Where are these kittens pls??


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

its a pity your not further north as rockoon cattery in cumbria seem to have red maine coon kittens available


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

rupert12 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well I spent all day yesterday hunting around for a Maine Coon Kitten, seems most breeders do have kittens but most have already nbeen reserved from an early age
> The ones ive found available have been either girls or brown tabbies, and I rearlly want a silver boy or red/white boy
> ...


Most reputable breeders are aware of the genetics behind the colours of their cats & litters. So by knowing what colours the queen & tom are, they can deduce the possible colours of that particular mating. These breeders won't be taking "orders" as they are living animals not sofas but will usually have a waiting list so when a kitten of the sex or colour you want is born to let you know.

Are you honestly sure you would wait for a particular colour? I have to say I am much more partial to a gorgeous brown tabby Maine coon than I am to a red one. :001_tt1:

Males are, as I said somewhere on here recently, in higher demand than girls unlike any other breed due to the impressive size they get to. Not all breeders neuter early; neither of my cats were neutered early. You will simply have to do your research & ring around these breeders to get what you want. You either wait & get exactly what kitten you want to live with for 15 years or you rush in & make a mistake.


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

Good luck with the search. We got one Maine Coon called Leo to keep our rescue cat company and now we're hooked and we are getting another, his sort of half-brother (same mum and dad)!! We are getting a silver mackerel from Loncoon in Doncaster - he is the top kitten on this page and has been named Ollie AMY'S KITTENS - LONCOON MAINE COONS Incidentally they are all about 8 weeks old on this page.

Leo is really laid back and has such a great personality that we went back to the same breeder as that was more important than the colour, although we are delighted with how beautiful little Ollie is!!

I attach photo of Leo when he brought him home at 13 weeks


----------



## will562 (Apr 10, 2009)

bibliochic said:


> Hi rupert12,
> 
> I can't comment on Maine Coons, as I only have experience with Norwegian Forest Cats. However, eight week old kittens aren't big at all. I wouldn't take a kitten less than 13 weeks old -- a few extra weeks with mum and siblings do wonders for their socialisation. The GCCF's Code of Ethics recommends all kittens are rehomed at at least 13 weeks and have their vaccinations. Your kitten's not going to be destined for the show bench, but you want to make sure you're getting a Maine Coon!
> 
> ...


Great website!


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amin said:


> How about these little cuties. Maine Coon, They are all 7 1/2 weeks old.


These are so gorgeous. I want the silver one please?


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kathryn, Ollie looks a little sweetie and Leo is very lovely, very majestic looking ! Ive actually found a kitten and very excited now, going to try and post a pic of him on here


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I travelled 85miles yesterday in snow and ice to find my kitten and glad I did! Went to see a beautiful litter of 9wk old baby maine coons.
There was a beautiful red and white tabby boy just what I wanted and a gorgeous healthy very cheeky kitten. 

The breeder and her husband were so obviously devoted to the breed and their adult cats were beautiful, they were knowledgeable on all aspects totally different to my first visit to see kittens.

My kitten wont be ready till he#s 13wks and will be registered, vaccinated, parents had health checks etc...and will be used to allsorts.

Just going to try and post a picture of him on here if i can figure out how to do it! 
Ive even said i may take him to a show or two

PS: His name is going to be "Pippin"


----------



## will562 (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations, how exciting!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

they are really cute kittens


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh congratulations he is purrrfect love the name to  We just got a pic of our new baby paws we are going to have to wait a little longer for him to come home as he is a bit late getting his jabs - I hate this wether - but cant wait either


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent news! Welcome to the wonderfull world of Coonies.

I'd suggest that you get a LARGE litter tray now as they can scoop the litter out of a normal sized one onto the floor in 10 seconds flat hmy:

Ian F.


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks! lol I was thinking of getting one of those that are covered over, are they any good or not?


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

We started with one but both our Coonies didn't like it much. In the end we got a jumbo (dog sized) one that lived under the kitched table. They just seem to love digging around after doing their business. And a male coonie can lay pipe on an industrial scale! I swear sometimes we had a German Shepard not a cat 

ps. they are much better in pairs hmy:

Ian.


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Pippin looks fabulous - beautiful and a bit cheeky like a proper MC. Of course I do think red males are the best!! I would also recommend a dog size litter tray and cat litter liners so you can easily remove the offending smell. 

Look forward to seeing more photos of Pippin when you get him and congrats. :smile::smile:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

rupert12 said:


> Thanks! lol I was thinking of getting one of those that are covered over, are they any good or not?


A much better idea than one that isn't covered. I used an open one temporarily whilst I waited for a jumbo tray to be delivered to me & 85% of the litter (wee & poo included) ended up on the floor. I also found if you used newspaper to separate the litter from the tray that you soon had it shredded for you & pulled on top of the litter.  I use a jumbo covered litter tray & use thick jumbo litter liners (that I need to split to cover the base as the tray is massive) for my Maine Coon as she is very messy.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

He's adorable (they all are---wish I could snatch one up)---and perfect name. Of course, I may be a little biased. We have a red and white marbled tabby moggy named......Pippin! 

Congratulations!


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

LEarnt something there then! Are Maine Coons very messy in general then?? All my moggies in past gone on a litter tray normal sized and were very clean and neat! lol 

Never heard of a jumbo tray or the liners, is that the name of them "Jumbo"? ill have a look round for one. 
Also where is the best place to get cat stuff? ive been looking for one of the large play centres with a bed on top so he can run up there to get out of the way of my dog when hes had enough, ive been looking on ebay but I see theres a cat show in stafford next month would that be a better and maybe cheaper place to buy things like this?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know about in general but mine certainly is. My Birman is a neat freak next to her. She does have the disadvantage of being bigger & stronger & not realising she is making such a mess of things when she starts burying.

I bought this Great Deals on Litter Boxes & Cat Supplies at zooplus: Cat House Toilet - Jumbo litter box & both just about are okay to share it. I buy the largest size liners from Pets At Home.

I bought Great Deals on cat trees: Cat's Empire 'Luxor' Cat Tree for her to play on as it is wide so stable enough for her to run up & down (I bought it when it was in a sale at half the price, though). I would STRONGLY recommend buying a large activity centre to save your curtains, carpets & sofa. 

Have a look around on the internet (Zooplus, Pet Planet etc) for deals. Usually it is Purrsonal Touch that goes to cat shows & they have a website if you want to see what they might bring to a show.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Attending your first cat show is a must. It's a great experience, and all the breeders love to talk  Also all the trade stands make for a great buying opportunity. Just remember that your 'little' kitten will be a normal sized cat in about 9 months and almost twice as big in 12...... And won't stop growing until he's about 4-5 years old! So buy suitably. We bought a large cat tree off ebay that lasted about 8 months before our two had it over!

And poor Dexter didn't fit in his favorite sleeping perch for long either. This is him at about 10 months old! He's on the top perch at about 6ft off the gound. I had to stand on a chair to get the photo.










All good fun though :wink:

Ian.


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Ian

Thats the first thing made me smile all day your picture of Dexter ! He s gorgeous, never seen a cat lie like that before, surprised he doesnt topple off!!

Yes think Im going to get mysellf over to the show at stafford do some shopping and have a good peep at the Maine Coons (hope there will be some there! ) 

Really looking forward to this kitten had a horrid start to the year already, having to have my lovely horse put to sleep tomorrow cant stop flippin crying!!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Horse. It's bad enough having a dog or cat PTS!

Get used to your cat sleeping in strange positions! Maine coons are famous for their messy sleeping habits 

Here's our other Coonie (Honey) in her favorite spot. Right in the bloody middle!










Ian F.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous, all of them. 

Look forward to more pics.


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your horse, that's hard. Hope they had a good life.

Here's an idea of how big MCs get - Tabby is fully grown here on the garden bench but Leo is 7 months old!!


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

kathrynhhhhh said:


> Sorry to hear about your horse, that's hard. Hope they had a good life.
> 
> Here's an idea of how big MCs get - Tabby is fully grown here on the garden bench but Leo is 7 months old!!


He's beautiful - how much does he weigh?


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

Leo weighs about 18lbs - and you know it when he jumps on your face to wake you up in the morning!!


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

18lbs at seven months? My NFC's 14lbs at nine months, and I thought he was a big boy. Njord wakes me up with headbutts. Cute, but painful. Your boy is beautiful, though. Tempted to get a Maine Coon for cat #3.


----------



## rupert12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow Leo looks huge! and he s only 7mnths! lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

bibliochic said:


> 18lbs at seven months? My NFC's 14lbs at nine months, and I thought he was a big boy. Njord wakes me up with headbutts. Cute, but painful. Your boy is beautiful, though. Tempted to get a Maine Coon for cat #3.


I went to the vet today & my 15 month old girl is just over 14lbs so that is still big!


----------



## kathrynhhhhh (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

Just wanted to make it clear - Leo is 7 months in the photo on the bench with Tabby but he is 13 months now and weighs 18lb..


----------



## manickbarry (Jan 23, 2010)

they do get big dont they my Bengal is 11 months and is 5kg and I think that is heavy enough 

I love the look Maine Coon's I might consider one next time


----------

